# Help Me - I've got Jeanneau Sickness



## GrahamCownie (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi all - I need help! 

I'm thinking of buying my first boat for mainly weekends and vacations involving coastal stuff around the UK and maybe sailing her to the Med. I'm also hankering after doing the very occasional long passage - perhaps to the Azores and back. 

I come from a big yachtie family and they all insist that I should be looking at nothing else but long keel, heavy displacement boats like Hallberg Rassys, Malos, Vancouvers and Island Packets - that sort of thing. The trouble is, these boats are 2-3 times the cost of a mass production boat. While I can see the advantages of extra tankage, huge stability and the ability to hunker down at sea in a Force 11, I just can't justify in my head the extra cost of buying this peace of mind for the sailing I plan to do. In truth I probably couldn't afford it anyway.

I've just come back from two weeks sailing a Jeanneau 36i and she was a sweet as a nut in winds upto 28 kt and sea states of 4-5. So I'm sure she could handle the occasional big blow. She was fantastically gentle and well mannered. No matter what combination of sail we put up, she never seemed to show us excessive lee or weather helm. Build quality looked good - for the price - and everything worked OK. I've also sailed Bavarias, Beneteaus, Westerlys and Vancouvers and none felt as good as this one. So now I've gone and caught Jeanneau sickness and now I want to buy myself a 42i; the 2-cabin version to give me the extra storage. 

Am I nuts or would this be a prefectly safe and adequate boat for what I have in mind!

I'd really appreciate some good solid advice from you guys!

Many thanks in anticipation,

Graham


----------



## CGMojo (Jul 6, 2007)

*Love My 36i*

I shopped around a bit before buying my 36i and I simply love it. It's quick, easily handled, comfortable, well built, and a great value. Enjoy!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If you plan your weather windows properly, I don't see a problem with what you're planning on doing. If you were planning on doing more bluewater crossings, then I would recommend that you get something else.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

There is a family near me that is finishing a seattle< wa to australia and home in a 42iP! They were doing mid teens with an AS/full main in 20' seas and mid 20 knot winds. No handling issues.

Jeanneau's are better built than many want to give them credit for.

For more info with owners, check out www.jeanneau-owners.com

If it were me, personally I like the last model versions of the sunfast 35 or 37. The new 3200 looks a bit small and sparten for my needs. If the 36iP had a cockpit mount traveler and a few other actual race prep goodies, along with about 50# more SA to up the SA/disp into the mid 18's at 100% triangle area's vs the mid 17's, mid 16's for the std 36i, a 2 cabin would suit me fine!

Marty


----------



## GrahamCownie (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks all, its good to hear such positive feedback about Jenneaus. Sometime I feel I'm in a minority of one with my family!

I'll take a look at the older versions, but the new 42i is what's grabbing my attention - epsecially with the huge locker in place of the third cabin. Shame they didn't also up the fuel and water tankage at the same time. 

Has anyone any thoughts on whether the deeper, heavier performance keel is likely to suffer more in heavy seas than the standard one? You have to assume that they've calculated the worst case loading correctly but, after some recent articles in UK Yachting Monthly, I sometimes wonder about those poor keel bolts.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Graham

I saw an article in the UK based "Yachting" it was in interesting article none the less, basically glanced at it tho. Not sure that these have this issue. There is a fellow posting on the Jeanneau owners list with a 36i std deep keel and is hitting all of Lomabards polars with ease. He did not go with the performance pkgs. If your interested in a deck salon, Jeanneau just announced that the performance pkg will be available with them now, ie the deeper keel yet, taller mast, std triradial sails etc. 

If you look at older models, the SO37 was from what I understand, the most sold of ANY of the past Jeanneau models, and very popular. I seem to recall about 7-9 in the puget sound region of Washington state where I am. WHere as most models if there is 2-4 it was a good sales model. In europe they are more popular generally speaking. 

There are also many get togethers world wide for these boats. Last weekend was one on the east coat of UK. The owner of the forum I mentioned was there, took a bunch of pics etc. In NA there are about 6 going on, along with a few elsewhere in europe. 

You will find them to be good boats for what they are, it is more a find the one that suits you. 

Marty


----------



## GrahamCownie (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks Marty, interesting info. I must say I very much like the look of the new DSs but I'm worried by so much glass. Firstly, it would be very hot in the Med but more importantly I would hate to test its strength with a breaking wave!


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

There are also a number of folks, going offshore with the DS's too. I personally do not like the "cateye" look. Then per local dealer, pres of JUSA, you either luv them cateyes, or hate them! not in between. For that matter, who cares!

Meander over the the owners site, get onto the forum, and try to meet up/call, talk to the dozen or so Jeanneau owners that post on that site from UK, including Malcolm whom is the owner of the site, he has a new 39I shoal draft, had a n older SO34.2 before hand. Geoff is teh one with a 6'4" draft SO36i. The 36i to me looks like it may very well take over as teh most built and sold model for Jeanneau. It is a nice rig. I just prefer the slighter sleeker older 35 and 37 model looks. I have an 85 Arcadia that I sail.

Marty


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

There is no help for your affliction other than to go out and buy a boat. You will feel much better after she is inthe water. Than you will begin to get sick all over again when the yard and slip fees are due.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Is Jeanneau sickness normally terminal??


----------



## GrahamCownie (Jul 24, 2008)

One way or another its going to be terminal for me - or my bank balance! BTW we had one criticism of the 36i which wouldn't apply to the larger models - the lack of hand holds and places to brace with your feet. The cockpit table in the 36i is a very flimsy affair compared to the moulded structures in the larger models.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

I know of one fellow with an SF35, that made his own table. A few others on the owners site have also redone different parts and pieces. Then gain, if you went to "any" boat owners site, no matter the brand, my guess would be that someone has or will change some thing about that boat to suit there needs, that the builder being a larger production builder like Jeanneau, will not be able to do at the factory.

As far as handholds etc, to me that is a personal item, depending upon how tall, or short or what ever your size is. As what will work for a 7' person in a given area, may or may not work for a 5' tall person etc. I would plan on adding etc to any boat I ever bought, including a new one, unless it some how worked for me off the bat. Which I doubt it would.

Marty


----------



## GrahamCownie (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh er.... I think my Jeanneau sickness is mutating into Elan sickness. The Impression 434 looks absolutely rock sold. It has the design style of a Jeanneau but has double the tankage and a hugely impressive internal bracing structure. I've asked the broker for details - next the test sail!


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

You have "I wanna boat" sickness! 

Anyway, from what I hear, Elans and Jeanneus are supposed to be some what equal in build. The Jeanneau dealer here has Elans too, but they are not selling but 10to 15 J;s to 1 of 2 Elans they bought and brought into the market. May be different in UK. Soe of the models do appear to be sportier/faster ie the std cabins, DS versions, Jeanneaus to me appear to be sleeker and better built from the ones I have been on. BUT, if either brand shoed up in my slip.......I would not argue!


----------



## GrahamCownie (Jul 24, 2008)

Hmm that's very interesting. I wonder what's putting off the buyers. It maybe nothing more than the security of a big name manufacturer. 

By the way, I think your diagnosis is correct!


----------



## Zanshin (Aug 27, 2006)

I looked at a new 49i a couple of weeks ago and was really impressed; the 54DS on show was nice, but didn't really impress me with what it offerred. I am quite happy with my current 43DS but got bitten with the "bigger" virus a while back.


----------

